# Sony TiVo SVR-2000 in UK



## KiNeL (Feb 6, 2006)

Seller claims it works in UK.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SONY-TIVO-SVR...0QQihZ011QQcategoryZ11725QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Is this true ?


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

No.

The only TiVo that works (in the sense that you can subscribe to the TiVo service) in the UK is the Thomson PVR10UK model.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

He now admits it wont work in the UK.


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

Ashley said:


> He now admits it wont work in the UK.


I wonder how many of us e-mailed him!!


----------



## TIVO DUNIYA (Apr 3, 2006)

There are other listings that have popped up,as well,that are selling American Tivo's,directly aimed at U.K customers.
Clearly stating P&P to the U.K,as 95.


----------



## raykoko (Sep 3, 2006)

should i be able to set up the svr2000 to view tv channels through it and manually record programs?
with it switched off the rf signal goes through for all tv channels, but when switched on i am unable to get a clear signal and cannot tune in either of the available channels on the svr2000, even after i have left it connected to the phone line for 30 minutes.

is this a fault with the unit or my incompetence or is it just unable to work here?


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

What country are you in? If you are in the UK you are won't get a PAL RF signal unless you unsolder the NTSC tuner and replace it with a PAL one.


----------



## raykoko (Sep 3, 2006)

i'm in the UK, but the tv accepts ntsc signals via the scart when using US Xbox games.
have never tried through rf before, so possibly it cannot work through rf


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

raykoko said:


> i'm in the UK, but the tv accepts ntsc signals via the scart when using US Xbox games.


Is that just on AUX passthrough? If so, it is the TV that will be decoding the NTSC signal, not the TiVo. The TiVo will need to decode the signal if it is going to record it, including when it is creating the live buffer.

I think that if an input SCART is used in RGB-mode, then PAL/NTSC might not be relevant. However, if any US-model has a SCART input (and why would it?), then it is unlikely to be able to use RGB signals on the SCART, except in passthrough mode.


----------



## raykoko (Sep 3, 2006)

yes it is an AUX passthrough
is it fair to say i have bought a pup?
or can i still use it for manual recording?
wish i had seen this post before i bought it!

if people feel there is nothing i can use this unit for apart from a doorstop then i will try to get my money back (don't hold out much hope of that!)


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I used 3 of these (still got two) as manual recorders from 1999 to 2001.

I used Tridges Palmod hack to input PAL via s-video.
My plasma accepts the NTSC s-video output fine.

Sell it and get a proper UK TiVo


----------



## raykoko (Sep 3, 2006)

is there anyway that i can use the rf in/out with a tv that does not have s-video?
is it possible to convert a coax incoming tv signal to s-video with an adapter or do you have to go through something like a vcr?


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

raykoko said:


> is there anyway that i can use the rf in/out with a tv that does not have s-video?
> is it possible to convert a coax incoming tv signal to s-video with an adapter or do you have to go through something like a vcr?


You can get RF To SVideo / Composite tuner boxes, there a bit specialist and pricey (Best I can find easily is http://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/155626/art/its-shinco/tv-pal-secam-tuner-tb-100.html#) but to be honest an el cheap VCR from Tesco or Asda is probably far cheaper than a standalone box.

It's not as simple as converting the signal you also have to do the tuning side and NICAM decoding too.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

cyril said:


> I used Tridges Palmod hack to input PAL via s-video.
> My plasma accepts the NTSC s-video output fine.


Any ideas where to get the palmod hack these days?

I've tried some of the links that come up using google and most of these are now broken links. Others insist that you have version 2.5.1 software. The one I used worked on a very early 1.x pre-release prototype without upgrading the software (heck, 2.x wasn't even available when I did it).

I don't need it myself but a few have asked me recently how to do it.


----------



## BobBlueUK (Jan 4, 2002)

It would appear to be available here...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

BobBlueUK said:


> It would appear to be available here...


Not come across the live buffer hack app found on this web page on other Tivo hacking pages.

Says 2.5.5 is supported and seems to be able to extend the Live Buffer to 60 minutes instead of the usual 30.

Is anyone else running this with success?


----------

